# WinCC flexible Auswahlfelder für Variable, Textliste, Grafikliste verlängert



## Aweeller

Habe mich nun seit ein paar Jahren mit den viel zu kleinen Feldern in den "Allgemein" Eigenschaften der Basisobjekte geärgert!
Wenn der Variablenname oder Textlistenname nicht ultrakurz ist, kann man den kompletten Namen überhaupt nicht lesen. Ist ja eher eine Zumutung, da dies z.B. bei Protool viel besser war...
Mit dem SP2 hatte Siemens dann endlich für das EA-Feld eine spürbare Verbesserung geschafft (welche großartige Leistung), doch selbst diese Feldlänge reicht bei uns oft nicht aus.
Alle anderen Objekttypen hat man "links liegen" gelassen. Besonders schlimm ist für mich persönlich das Objekt "Balken" gewesen - absolut unbrauchbare Felder bei Variablenanbindung.

Mittlerweile gibt es nun den SP3 für die 2008-er Version.
Eine kurze Rückfrage bei Siemens bestätigte meinen Verdacht: man hat das Problem wieder nicht angefasst und darauf hingewiesen, dass die Sache im "Nachfolgeprodukt" besser sei :x - bringt mir momentan nichts.

Also habe ich beschlossen, dieses Problem selbst zu lösen!
Da ich ja im Unterschied zu den Herren von Siemens keinen Quellcode besitze, musste ein Hex-Editor und ein bisschen Grips eingesetzt werden 

Wer möchte, kann meine Verbesserung gerne verwenden.
Hier beispielhaft das modifizierte Eigenschaftsfenster für das Balkenobjekt:


Ich habe alle für uns wichtigen Felder in den Basisobjekten angepasst. Nun kann man mit langen Variablennamen, Textlistennamen und Grafiklistennamen überschaubar arbeiten! Ich denke, die *Usability *wurde gesteigert!

Damit meine Arbeit auch von anderen Leidensgenossen genutzt werden kann, hier die Datei, die ausgetauscht werden muss:
Anhang anzeigen GraphX.PropertyView.resources.zip



Wie, was und wo??


WinCC flex schliessen
Über Windows Task-Manager die "HmiES.exe" beenden
Im Hauptinstallationsordner C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008 (oder entsprechend ...) sucht man den Ordner "Views".
Darin gibt es wiederum den Ordner "de-DE".
Hier zur Sicherheit die schon vorhandene Datei "GraphX.PropertyView.resources.dll" umbenennen/sichern/kopieren oder sonstwas mit machen...
Nun meine verbesserte Datei einfügen.
WinCC flex starten und checken, ob's einem gefällt
*Über ein Feedback würde ich mich freuen


Die aktuellste deutsche Version befindet sich im Beitrag #39

Link zu Beitrag 39
*


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Aweeller,
das finde ich (ungetestet) großartig, was du da vollbracht hast. Das ist wirklich ein großes
Manko, die Darstellung der Variablenfelder. Siemens Endwickler stört es nicht weil die 
wahrscheinlich noch nie mit ihren eignen Produkt gearbeitet haben. 

Wenn ich dir in laufe der Woche eine 15 Seitige Liste mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen zu flex schicken
würde, könntest du dann dieses erarbeiten. Wenn du dann fertig bist wenden wir uns dann TIA zu 

Gruß RN


----------



## Aweeller

Hallo rostiger Nagel,

ja , schön wärs!

Wenn die Herren von Siemens mal ein Produkt fertig entwickeln würden, bevor sie eine neue Baustelle auftun!
Ich hatte bei uns noch ewig mit Protool weitergearbeitet, als Wcf rauskam und ich merkte, was da alles so nicht geht...

Leider versucht Siemens durch Wegstreichen bewährter Hardware den Kunden auf seine neue Software zu bringen, damit dieser die Erprobungsphase mit übernimmt.

Naja, mittlerweile haben (_mussten_) wir umgestellt und uns daran gewöhnt, dass alles ein bisschen langsamer geht und keine Fenstertechnik mehr möglich ist.
Ein paar (wenige) Sachen sind ja besser als bei Protool - doch vieles, was man bestimmt mit wenigen Handgriffen verbessern könnte, wird einfach nicht mehr angepackt.

Das "Modding" der Eigenschaftsfenster hat mir schon etwas Nerven und Zeit gekostet, doch für uns war das total wichtig => wir können jetzt viel schneller arbeiten, da man nun sofort alle Namen in den Feldern lesen kann.

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Hallo Aweller,
ich kann das nicht verstehen, so etwas wie die Auswahlliste müsste doch einfach zu verbessern sein und das erst recht
bei den bestehenden Produkt. Ich bin mir aber mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, das intressiert sie einfach nicht. Ich weiß noch
wie unser Siemens Vertriebler bei mir im Büro stand und sagte wie toll TIA wird, wieviel Manpower und Geld darein gesteckt
wird. Er hat zugegeben das WinCCflexibel ein Fiasko war und das so etwas nicht noch mal passieren soll. Ist es auch nicht
es ist noch viel schlimmer. Ich geh erstmal in die Ecke, zum heulen 

...

...


----------



## Paule

*Super*

Hallo Aweeller,

ich habe das jetzt mal ausprobiert, und kann nur sagen:

Klasse, ich bin begeistert.  

Danke!


Bekommst du das bei den Eigenschaften > Animation > Sichtbarkeit / Bedienbarkeit / Gestaltung ...
auch noch hin?


----------



## volker

habs eben auch mal eingespielt. SPITZE.:s12:

Danke für die gute arbeit


----------



## Aweeller

*neue Mod Version für WinccFlexible2008*

Hallo Paule,

ja - hab ich auch schon fertig 

Ich häng hier nochmal das aktuelle "Paket" meiner MOD's an.
Die dll's müssen in verschiedene Verzeichnisse:

GraphX.PropertyView.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\de-DE"
Tag.PropertyView.HmiTag.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\de-DE"
AnimationCollection.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
Visibility.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
Immer wenn ich etwas Zeit habe, werde ich vielleicht noch andere "Ärgernisse" mit der Lesbarkeit in Angriff nehmen! (Bedienbarkeit ...)

Freut mich, dass jetzt doch noch ein paar mehr Leute sehen wollen, was eigenlich in den Feldern drinnsteht!

Hier also die Dateien:
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen MOD.resources.zip


Vor der "Installation" die HmiES.exe beenden nicht vergessen (siehe weiter oben)


----------



## Aweeller

*Animation > Bedienbarkeit ist nun auch "lesbar"*

Hatte wieder mal ein bisschen Zeit 

Habe jetzt noch die *Eigenschaft > Animation > Bedienbarkeit *angepasst.

Anhang anzeigen MOD_01.resources.zip


... Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## Paule

*Danke*



Aweeller schrieb:


> Habe jetzt noch die *Eigenschaft > Animation > Bedienbarkeit *angepasst.


Ich habe heute die Erweiterungen ausprobiert und wollte dich schon darauf hinweisen, da kam schon das update. 

Einfach spitze!  :s12:

Leute ich kann euch das nur empfehlen.  
Und an die Siemensleute: 
Wenn ihr das bei Flex nicht hingebracht habt, schaut doch bitte wie Aweeller das gemacht hat und übernehmt es wenigstens ins TIA-Portal.

@Aweeller, Eigenschaften > Sicherheit


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Das muss man sich mal überlegen, wie sehr Siemens die User bzw. Kundenwünsche ignoriert. 
Da muß erst ein Externer, ohne Programmcode und Beschreibung wirklich wichtige Dinge zur
Bedienbarkeit verbessern. 

Schämt euch Siemens, mit allen Mitarbeiter. Ihr habt unser Geld nicht verdient. 

@Aweeler: *DANKE*

PS. Heute stand bei uns in der Tageszeitung, was Konzerführer verdienen, unter 
anderen war da auch der Herr Peter Löscher mit *8 708 633 €* von der
Fa. Siemens ganz vorne dabei, auf Platz 3. Ich finde das ist eindeutig zu viel, weil
er uns Kunden nicht Ernst nimmt und mit schlechten Produkten Quält.


----------



## Aweeller

*Eigenschaften > Animation > Diagonale/Horizontale/Vertikale/Direkte Bewegung fertig!*

Um die Animations-Eigenschaften komplett zu machen, habe ich für euch heute wieder einen neuen Stand:

alle "Bewegungs" - Animationen sind nun mit *lesbaren* Variablenfeldern ausgestattet
da ich das Layout neu arrangieren musste, bedarf es ein paar Pixel mehr an Höhe
habe es aber der Optik halber nicht zusammengestaucht ...
Nebenbei noch das Eigenschaftslayout für Bildobjekte korrigiert: Bildname darf jetzt auch länger sein 
So, ich denke damit sind erstmal die wichtigsten Layouts überarbeitet. Gewiss gibt's noch mehr Ecken, an denen es mir die _Fragezeichen raushaut _(z.B.: Grenzwerte für Variable).
Muss aber jetzt erstmal eine Pause einlegen - ist doch recht zeitaufwendig.

Wer interesse hat, hier also die aktuelle Version: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen MOD_02.resources.zip


Wie gehabt müssen die dll's in verschiedene Verzeichnisse: 

GraphX.PropertyView.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\de-DE"
Tag.PropertyView.HmiTag.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\de-DE"
AnimationCollection.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
Visibility.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
MovementBase.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
Und wie immer: vor der "Installation" die HmiES.exe beenden nicht vergessen


----------



## pylades

Dazu fällt mir nur ein Wort ein:

[h=1]Chapeau![/h]Pylades


----------



## SUZI

Hallole,

echt klasse die Beiträge. 
Mal 'ne Frage: Weiss jemand ob man Texteingabefelder bei WinCC Flexible 2008 mehrzeilig ausführen kann? Hab das nicht gefunden-> Ziel ist einfach einen Text in einem Eingabefeld einzugeben aber nicht in einer scheußlich langen linie quer über den ganzen Monitor. 
Gruß
Suzi


----------



## fuss

Echt super Arbeit, danke!


----------



## Aweeller

*Automatische Installation der "Flex Mod" über .exe file*

Da ich ja von euch genügend positive Rückmeldungen bekommen habe  

Das komplette Paket als "SETUP" (dll's sind integriert) 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod.zip

WinccFlexible darf nicht offen sein - Doppelklick auf *Flex_Mod.exe *- fertig!

HmiES.exe wird automatisch beendet
Installationspfad wird geprüft, falls es nicht im Standardpfad ist, kann man ihn eingeben...
anlegen von Sicherungskopien der Siemens Original dll's
kopieren der neuen dll's in die betreffenden Pfade
...vielleicht verbreitet sich meine Arbeit so weit, dass auch bei SIEMENS einer das realisiert und an der richtigen Stelle anbringt!

Ist ja als Kunde nicht mein Job, die Usability der Software von Siemens zu steigern!

Also, schön weitersagen und verteilen...:wink: 
... vielleicht wacht doch noch jemand auf!


----------



## Paule

Hallo Aweeller,

danke erstmal!
Aber mein Wunsch von #9 ( Eigenschaften > Sicherheit ) hat in MOD_02_resources.zip leider noch gefehlt.
Ansonsten: Genial, nie mehr ohne! 
Gibt es denn in der "exe" Neuerungen zur MOD_02 oder hast du es nur automatisiert?


----------



## Aweeller

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Aweeller,
> 
> danke erstmal!
> Aber mein Wunsch von #9 ( Eigenschaften > Sicherheit ) hat in MOD_02_resources.zip leider noch gefehlt.
> Ansonsten: Genial, nie mehr ohne!
> Gibt es denn in der "exe" Neuerungen zur MOD_02 oder hast du es nur automatisiert?



Hallo Paule,

hatte ich irgendwie übersehen ==> jetzt ist die "Sicherheit" auch mit neuem Layout dabei!
Schau mal, ob's Dir so gefällt. Bei uns reicht eigentlich die originale Feldlänge - aber man sollte nicht in die Manier von SIEMENS verfallen 
Deswegen nun ein längeres Feld...

Außerdem habe ich nun doch noch mal die ... Bewegungs Layouts etwas in der Höhe gestaucht. Spart Platz am Bildschirm - und ist jetzt von der Höhe mit vergleichbaren Layouts angepasst.

Ja, die "exe" soll das Ganze automatisieren. Bei uns hier rüste ich dann schneller die Rechner nach. (ist halt viel bequemer so).
Die alte "exe" war MOD_02

Hier nun wieder für alle die MOD_03 : 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_03.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
 (als selbstausführende exe)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Paul

Hallo Aweeler

Dafür verdienst du einen Orden
Echt Super 1000 Dank.

Die Automatik hat zwar bei mir nicht funktioniert, aber was soll´s ich habe die Dateien händisch kopiert.
Jedenfalls funzt es.
Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## artofautomation

Hallo Aweeler,

Begeistert sind wir auch, nur noch eine kleine frage wir haben Wincc flexible im Englische Sprache installiert und kriegen es da nicht am laufen.  Hast du noch ein Tip hiervor.

Schoenes Wochenende,


----------



## Aweeller

Hallo Artofautomation,

ja, das ist _leider_ so! :sad:

Der Trick ist ja, dass für jede Sprache eigene dll's voranden sind, in denen eben die sprachabhängigen Texte, Koordinaten, Größen usw. abgelegt werden.

Diese dll's bearbeite ich so, dass sie für mich brauchbar sind. Denn ich (und andere User auch) will lesen können, was in den Feldern steht.

Wenn nun Wincc flexible in verschiedenen Sprachen installiert wird, werden halt sprachabängig Ordner erstellt, in denen dann die gleichnamigen dll's aber mit anderer Sprache und den restlichen Informationen vorhanden sind.

Für Deutsche Sprache gibt es dann halt die Unterordner *de-De*

Wenn ich nun das gleiche Spiel für eine englische Oberfläche machen wollte, müsste ich wahrscheinlich alle Adressen der Elemente neu heraussuchen (ist wirklich eine sch... Arbeit, doch das Ergebnis lohnt sich).

Also: im Moment leider nichts zu machen.
Ich werde mir das aber nächste Woche erstmal anschauen - gehe aber davon aus, dass die Adressen nicht übereinstimmen, da ja z.B. die sprachabhängigen Texte verschieden lang sind und somit auch die files unterschiedlich lang.

Gruß
Aweeller

Und hier für die, bei denen die EXE nicht geht: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod03.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
 (nur die dll's)


----------



## Aweeller

*Flex_Mod in Englisch (General Layouts)*

Hallo Artofautomation,

die Flex_Mod in englischer Sprache ist in Arbeit!
Seltsamer Weise verwendet Siemens nicht die "Sprach-Resourcen" in den Ordnern "en-US", sondern nimmt gleich die englischen Layouts in den Basis-dll's.
Die Resourcen in "en-US" sind evtl. Leichen ... 
Macht aber nichts!

Ich habe mal die "Simple Objects" - "General" - Layouts auf den gleichen Stand wie im Deutschen gebracht.

Die Datei *GraphX.PropertyView.dll* im Ordner *C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\* austauschen.
Hier die Datei: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen GraphX.PropertyView.zip


Bei mir klappt es so.

Gib mir mal ein Feedback, ob es bei Dir auch funktioniert!

... werde dann die _Animations_ auch noch in Angriff nehmen 

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## artofautomation

Hey Aweeler
Thanks for the quick reply and modification.
It works like a charm!
We can't wait for the modification to the animations!

Grtz,

Artofautomation​


----------



## Aweeller

*Flex_Mod in Englisch ist fertig!*



artofautomation schrieb:


> Hey Aweeler
> Thanks for the quick reply and modification.
> It works like a charm!
> We can't wait for the modification to the animations!
> 
> Grtz,
> 
> Artofautomation​



*Hey Artofautomation,

the wait is over!

*Ich habe nun die Modifikationen für alle restlichen Layouts wie im _Deutschen_ fertiggestellt:

[*=1]Property > Security[*=1]Animations > Appearance / Enable Object / ... Movement / Visibilty[*=1]Tag > General
Bitte auch die "alte" GraphX.PropertyView.dll austauschen (oder über exe installieren - geht automatisch)

Here is the English exe version: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_04_EN.zip

Here is the English dll version: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_04_EN_dll.zip


Artofautomation, please test and give feedback ...


Da ich auch an der Deutschen Version noch zwei kleine Änderungen vorgenommen habe

Hier die Deutsche exe Version: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_04_DE.zip

Hier die Deutsche dll Version: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_04_DE_dll.zip



Achtung: bei manuellem Austausch der dll's der Englischen Version müssen andere Pfade benutzt werden:

GraphX.PropertyView.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views"
Tag.PropertyView.HmiTag.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views"
AnimationCollection.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations"
Visibility.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations"
MovementBase.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations"
Und wie immer: vor der manuellen "Installation" die HmiES.exe beenden nicht vergessen 

Have fun testing and working with the new updated Flex_Mod!*
Aweeller*


----------



## Ralle

Bei der exe kommt leider immer "falscher Installationspfad". Denke aber, der ist korrekt angegeben.


----------



## Aweeller

Wo ist denn Flexible bei Dir installiert?
Welches Betriebssystem verwendest Du?

Bei mir ist das System in dem Standardpfad *C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\* installiertdarunter sollte es folgende Ordner geben​
[*=1]WinCC flexible 2008[*=1]WinCC flexible 2008 Runtime[*=1]etc...
Ich prüfe, ob im Unterordner "WinCC flexible 2008" die HmiES.exe vorhanden ist, ansonsten kommt diese Meldung...

Bei uns ist die Installation auf allen Geräten identisch. Wenn ich jedoch als Defaultpfad einen _falschen_ einbinde und dann den richtigen eintippe, läuft's bei mir.

Hast Du evtl. den _Backslash_ am Ende der Pfadangabe vergessen?


Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## Ralle

Komische Sache:
Ich hab die DLL per Hand an die richtige Stelle kopiert. 
Wenn ich jetzt die Exe starte, dann bekomme ich (korrekter Weise) die Meldung, dass die DLL schon in der neuen Version existiert und fragt, ob ich sie überschreiben will.
Ich antworte mit "Nein", das natürlich 4 Mal und dann kommt die Ausschrift:

falscher Installationspfad!
bitte Pfad eingeben z.B.: C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\
Installationspfad       :

mein Installationspfad ist: C:\Programme\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\

PS: Aber es geht ja gut zu Fuß! Danke noch einmal für den Job, den doch eigentlich Siemens endlich mal erledigen sollte!


----------



## Aweeller

*andere Methode*

Hallo Ralle,

ist echt komisch

Ich hab hier mal 'ne andere Lösung gebastelt: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_04R_DE.zip


Vielleicht kannst Du das trotzdem nochmal probieren?

Schau mal, was dann angezeigt wird bei

MainFile:
Pfad:
MainPath:
Sollte jetzt eigentlich selbstständig die richtigen Pfade finden und seine Arbeit machen.

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## Ralle

Danke, scheint zu funktionieren, bis auf ein kleines aber: 

Es wurde gemeldet, das die Dateien bereits existieren und gefragt, ob diese überschrieben werden sollen.

Ich habe alle Fragen verneint, dann wurde gemeldet, alle Dateien (mit Angabe) kopiert, alles ok.
Beim 2. Mal habe ich alles mit ja beantwortet, dann wurde auch gemeldet, das alle Dateien kopiert wurden und alles i.o. ist.
Beim 3. Mal hat er alles kopiert und fertig, ohne vorherige Nachfrage.


----------



## Aweeller

Hallo Ralle,

Danke für Deine Info!

Ist schon toll, was WINDOWS so alles mit den gleichen Befehlen macht.
Eigentlich sollte beim ersten Einsatz meiner EXE keine Rückfrage kommen, da dabei ja auch die Sicherungskopien der dll's angelegt werden.
Beim nächsten Mal gibt's ja schon die Sicherungskopien - also werden sie nicht mehr angelegt. Die (eventuell nicht mehr originalen) dll's sollten jetzt nach Rückfrage überschrieben werden.

Wir setzen noch durchweg WINDOWS XP prof ein. Hier klappts eigentlich problemlos.

Naja, ist ja auch nicht so wichtig, wichtig ist die Funktion der dll's 
An der Installationsroutine mach ich jetzt nichts mehr dran...

_Gruß
Aweeller_


----------



## Ralle

Hallo Aweeller,

ja, ich kenn das auch, ich programmiere seit vielen Jahren mit Delphi1-7, es gab immer wieder nette Überraschungen.

Ich sehe das genauso, du solltest deine Augenmerk auf den DLL belassen, das ist wirklich eine sehr gute und nützliche Arbeit!


----------



## Aweeller

*Kurvenanzeige Quelleinstellungen Layout*

weiteres Layout überarbeitet:

*Kurvenanzeige *Quelleinstellungen (Variablen für Kurvenpuffer / Kurvenanforderung / Kurvenübertragung / Archiv ...) sind jetzt auch mit langen Variablennamen lesbar!



Zum Installieren des gesamten aktuellen Pakets hier die Deutsche Version: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_05R_DE.zip


Wer nur die neue DLL manuell austauschen möchte: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Curve.CurveManager.resources.zip


Wie gehabt muss die (neue) DLL in folgendes Verzeichniss: 

Curve.CurveManager.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Managers\de-DE"
Und wie immer: vor der "Installation" WinCC flexible beenden / (HmiES.exe bei manueller Kopie der DLL) beenden nicht vergessen 

_Viel Spass
Aweeller_


----------



## EliteGurke

Traumhaft!  Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit!  
Jetzt kann man wesentlich komfortabler damit arbeiten!  

Einen Wunsch hätte ich noch: Das Variablen-Auswahlfeld für Bildbausteine ist immer sehr klein.  
Wäre wunderbar wenn du da auch mal reinschnuppern könntest.  

Mit welchem Tool änderst du die DLLs, wenn ich fragen darf?   
Ich hab die Dinger bisher immer unbrauchbar gemacht, wenn ich vor Änderungen gemacht habe.

    Der Installer funzt auf Win 7 32bit übrigens überhaupt nicht. Extrahiert die Dateien im Pfad, in dem die .exe ausgeführt wird 
und löscht diese auch wieder mit der Meldung "falscher Installationspfad" (siehe Anhang).


----------



## Aweeller

Hallo EliteGurke,

ja, Du hast recht! Das Auswahlfeld für die Variablen an den Bildbausteinen ist *extrem *kurz. Mir ist das auch bekannt.
Leider ist die Struktur des Layouts für Bildbausteine von mir noch nicht entschlüsselt worden...

Ich ändere die DLLs mit einem ganz normalen Hex-Editor.
Es ist wirklich nicht einfach, diese DLLs zu entschlüsseln. Man darf auf keinen Fall Bereiche verschieben oder Längen ändern. Nur die Werte (Codes) kann man anpassen.

Ich hatte mich ja schon darüber ausgelassen, dass das von Siemens eine Zumutung ist!
Ein Entwickler mit dem Quellcode am Rechner kann das einfach zurechtschieben und kompilieren - Ich verbrate da eine Menge an Stunden ...

Den Wunsch auf längere Variablen-Felder hatte ich bereits vor ein paar Jahren bei Siemens angebracht (ich dachte damals auch, dass ich den richtigen Ansprechpartner hätte) - doch da kam nicht viel dabei raus - nur beim E/A-Feld hatte man sich erbarmt ...

Das mit der Installation unter Windows 7 kann ich nicht testen.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass es Probleme gibt, wenn die "exe" im Zielordner gestartet wird.

Habe hier noch eine aktuellere Version - da wird in ein temporäres Verzeichnis extrahiert - kannst ja nochmal testen.

Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_06R_DE.zip

Nee... bringt doch nichts! Hab nochmal deinen Screenshot angeschaut: scheinbar funktioniert das Registry auslesen unter Windows 7 nicht - sorry 

P.S.: da sind auch noch der Schieberegler + Verbesserungen bei der Kurvenanzeige dazu gekommen


----------



## EliteGurke

Hallo Aweeller,

Leider macht die exe jetzt scheinbar gar nichts mehr.
Weder das temporäre Verzeichnis noch sonst irgendetwas...
Kannst du ne einfache ZIP file mit den Dateien auch posten? Danke.

Bin ja mal gespannt ob du die hex-codes entziffern kannst  
Bei Bildbausteinen ist des sicher recht tricky, da man ja mehrere Felder haben kann,
also wird wohl irgendwo ne Schleife durchlaufen, die die verschiedenen Items dann auflistet.

mfg Gurke


----------



## Aweeller

Hallo EliteGurke,

hier noch mal die aktuellste Version in Form von DLLs: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen MOD_06_dll.zip


Bei den Bildbausteinen muss ich im Moment passen. 
Da hier kein festes Layout hinterlegt ist, finde ich weder die betreffende Datei, noch die dazugehörigen Adressen.
Ist wirklich sehr knifflig ... vielleicht kann da jetzt mal SIEMENS ran!


Wie gehabt müssen die dll's in verschiedene Verzeichnisse: 

GraphX.PropertyView.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\de-DE"
Tag.PropertyView.HmiTag.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Views\de-DE"
AnimationCollection.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
Visibility.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
MovementBase.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Animations\de-DE"
Curve.CurveManager.resources.dll in Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files\Siemens\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\Managers\de-DE"
Und wie immer: vor der "Installation" die HmiES.exe beenden nicht vergessen 

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## EliteGurke

Ich danke dir!

Das mit den Bildbausteinen ist ja kein Muss.
Wenn ich Zeit finde suche ich auch mal nach der Datei.

Bis dahin, 

mfg Gurke


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo Aweeller,

ich könnte dich knutschen  !!!
Vielen Dank für deine großartige Arbeit.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Perfektionist

Huch, da hab ich ja eine halbe Ewigkeit was verpennt. Aber nun auch von mir vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Aweeller

*Layout für Variablen-Grenzwerte geändert*

So,

hatte mich mal wieder mit der Lesbarkeit rumärgern müssen, da ich einige Variablen mit Variablen als Grenzwerte bearbeiten musste.
... Blindflug ...

Deswegen eine neue Version 07
Hier ein Screenshot "vorher / nachher":




Die beiden Überschriften der rechten Spalten habe ich gekürzt - ich versteh's aber immer noch, was gemeint ist.
Nun ist nach einiger Schieberei Platz da für Grenzwerte mit Variablen. Wer nur Konstanten verwendet, braucht's wohl eher nicht...
... bei uns gibt's aber oft Variablen, die konnte man halt wieder nicht lesen ...

Die neuen Versionen:
Anhang anzeigen Flex_Mod_07R_DE.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
 als selbstausführende Installation (nur für XP getestet)
Anhang anzeigen MOD_07_dll.zip

	

		
			
		

		
	
 zum selbst installieren wie weiter oben im Beitrag #35 beschrieben

Wer schon die V06 hat, geändert ist aktuell die "Tag.PropertyView.HmiTag.resources.dll"

Gruß
Aweeller

*Nachtrag:
*jetzt auch für Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit auf aktuellem Field PG angepasst!
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Software auf "C:\Program Files (x86)\SIEMENS\SIMATIC WinCC flexible\WinCC flexible 2008\" installiert ist.
Die selbstausführende Datei am besten auf Laufwerk D:\ kopieren.
Install64.exe ausführen, Fertig 


Anhang anzeigen Install64.zip


frohes Schaffen
Aweeller


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Das ist mal wieder klasse Aweeller,
sag mal wenn du schon so in den tiefen von flexibel steckst, kannst du eigentlich
erkennen, ob nicht die Möglichkeit besteht, das man die Ordner von den Variablen
mit Azeigen kann. 
...zur Erklärung...
Ich strukturiere meine Variablen in Ordnern, zb "Motor_1.start" oder "Motor_2.start". 
Wenn man jetzt einer der Variablen ein Objekt zb Button zuordnet, sieht man später 
nur noch "start" ohne den Ordner "Motor_XY". 
Das ist auch eine ganz häßliche Eigenschaft von WinCCflexibel, wo ich nicht verstehen
kann, was der Endwickler sich dabei gedacht hat. 

Gruß RN


----------



## Aweeller

Ja, das mit den Ordnern hatten die Entwickler eigentlich reingemacht, damit's übersichtlicher wird.
... aber halt nur bei der Auswahl sichtbar

Mich stört das auch, dass der Ordnerpfad im Auswahlfeld für die Prozessvariablen scheinbar bewusst ausgeblendet wird.
Wenn man eine Zeitlang mit dem Mauspfeil darüber stehen bleibt, kommt ja plötzlich die "komplette" Adressierung der Variable => das ist aber viel zu langwierig und unpraktisch!
Ich denke, man hatte gemerkt, dass die Felder (die ich jetzt überall länger gemacht habe) einfach zu klein sind, um Ordner und Variable lesen zu können.

Die Siemens-Lösung war dann: Ordner-Pfad rausfiltern ---> Felder so kurz lassen :-? 
Klasse Lösung !!!! Danke Siemens!!!

Tja, ich gebe dir da voll Recht ... aber so tief steck ich dann doch nicht drin!

Habe auch den Code für die Bildbausteinparameter noch nicht gefunden... scheint irgendwie in der Basisapplikation zu stecken (wie das mit den Variablen-Ordnern)

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## EliteGurke

Klasse Aweeler, 

wie immer awesome job! :thumbsup: =)

wenn ich mehr zeit hätte, würd ich auch mal auf die suche nach der einen oder anderen einstellung gehn.
die nächsten wochen wird meine freizeit aber wohl eher weniger als mehr :/

schöne woche wünsch ich noch


----------



## Jochen Kühner

@Aweeler:

Hy Aweeler,erst mal Danke für die gute Arbeit. Nuro noch als Hinweis (weiss nicht ob du das schon weisst). Mit dem Refector von RedGate kann man die ResourceFiles auch gut Analysieren, und mit dem Plugin Reflexil (http://reflexil.net/) kann man dann sogar die Resourcen bearbeiten... genauer hab Ichs mir auch noch nicht angesehen, aber vielleicht hilfts ja.

Achso, und zu den en-US Files, die Werden wohl nur auf einem amerikanischen Windows verwendet. Immer wenn DotNet keinen Ordner für die aktuelle Sprache findet, nutzt es die Base Dlls...


----------



## RONIN

Toll!

You Sir just won yourself a part of the internet.... and a cookie! :s1:

Wäre noch toll wenn du den ersten Betrag immer mit der aktuellsten Version editieren würdest. Ich hab versehentlich zuerst eine ältere
Version deiner Dlls installiert und habe erst dann bemerkt dass es eine neuere gibt.


----------



## Aweeller

Danke,

ja gut...
... ist aber doch hier im Forum immer so, dass die letzte Antwort, die aktuellste ist 

Übrigens - die DLLs laufen auch problemlos mit dem SP3 (HF3)

Gruß
Aweeller


----------



## Paule

Hallo Aweeller,
hast du dich schon an die DLL's beim TIA rangemacht? 
Ich hoffe sehr denn Siemens bringt es wohl nie auf die Reihe.
Es ist richtig frustrierend, wenn man die von Dir optimierten Variablenfenster bei Flex gewohnt ist und jetzt wieder auf die Siemens Originalgröße bei TIA umsteigen muss.


----------



## Didaddy

Super Arbeit Aweeller,

bin erst jetzt auf den Beitrag aufmerksam geworden, was du da hingekriegt hast alle erste Sahne Daumen hoch . Werde es morgen gleich ausprobieren. Für neue Projekte ist es für mich leider nicht mehr relevant, da hauptsächlich TIA... eingesetzt wird, aber für die ganzen alt Projekte sicherlich eine riesen Hilfe. Danke Dir.

Gruß Didaddy


----------



## Thomas_v2.1

Bei TIA gibt es auch einen anderen dringlichen Punkt: Die Schriftart überall im Editor!

Ich weiß nicht wie es andere sehen, aber ich finde die Schriftart absolut grausam. 

Wenn man schon eine proportionale Schrift verwendet, warum dann typografisch so unter aller Sau?
Im Screenshot alleine der Abstand zwischen "z" und "e" bei "Leerzeichen". Kein Pixel Platz zwischen den Zeichen.
Seit wann setzt man ein "ze" oder "we" als Quasi-Ligatur!?




Ich finde Calibri oder Tahoma ist im Vergleich bei gleicher Schriftgröße wesentlich besser lesbar.


----------



## Aweeller

Im Moment muss ich euch leider enttäuschen!

Ich werde wohl die nächste Zeit noch nicht mit dem TIA-Portal arbeiten.
Habe wohl schon zu lange die ganze Entwicklung der Programmiersoftwaren von Siemens seit STEP 5 miterlebt und mitgelitten!

Wir brauchen in unserer Branche ein System, das rundum funktionsfähig ist und mit dem man einigermassen schnell arbeiten kann.
Ausserdem möchte ich nicht ständig Servicepacks und Hotfixes erhalten, bei denen der eine Fehler behoben ist und dafür was anderes nicht mehr funktioniert.
Dazu kommt noch, dass wir immer einige Servoantriebe mit Sinamics S120 und Technologie bis hin zu Motion Control wie Kurvenscheiben und Getriebegleichlauf pro Anlage einsetzen.

Das ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mit dem "alten" Simatic Manager und WinCC flexible und dem Starter ganz gut möglich.
Man darf halt nicht zu viele Projekte gleichzeitig öffnen (v.a. WinCCflex) und versuchen, hin- und her zu kopieren :-|

So wie wir die Softwarepakete einsetzen, ist eine Anlage immer komplett in einem Projekt integriert.
Ich sehe da überhaupt keine Vorteile, das TIA Portal einzusetzten, vor allem aus Sicht der S120 Antriebe.
Bis Siemens die S120 mit Technologie und Motion Control mal vollwertig integriert, wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen - oder dann gibt's noch mal einen Neuanlauf 

Natürlich versucht man von Seite SIEMENS den Kunden mit neuer Hardware, die ausschliesslich mit dem TIA zu programmieren ist, die ganze Sache schmackhaft zu machen.
Das geht ja momentan soweit, dass gewisse HMI-Panels abgekündigt werden, für die es dann einfach keine Nachfolger mehr gibt...

Möchte hier jetzt keinem das TIA ausreden, für uns ist's einfach noch zu früh - wir können uns dieses Risiko nicht leisten.

Passt auch nicht ganz in diesen Thread...

Vielleicht können alle, die meine Modifikation am WinCC flexible als Vorteil sehen versuchen, das mit Hartnäckigkeit an ihre Siemens Fachberater weiter zu geben.
Vielleicht macht's die Masse diesmal, dass am WinCC im TIA diese Änderung mal von SIEMENS selbst gemacht wird.

Man (Siemens) hatte mir bei WinCC flexible  2 Jahre lang erzählt, dass da nichts zu machen wäre ... bis mir der Kragen geplatzt ist und ich das ganze selbst in die Hand genommen hatte.

Also, hartnäckig schimpfen ==> ich hatte alle Mängel immer schriftlich eingereicht!

Gruss
Aweeller


----------



## MrChiliCheese

Gibt es evtl. eine Anleitung um das ganze für englische DLLs zu machen?


----------



## Aweeller

MrChiliCheese schrieb:


> Gibt es evtl. eine Anleitung um das ganze für englische DLLs zu machen?



Hallo,

na in Beitrag#23 ist schon eine englische Version.
Habe aber dann die weiteren Ergänzungen nicht mehr weitergeführt. D.h.: Englisch V04, Deutsch V07 ...

Falls Du wirklich versuchen willst, selbst mal so ein Modding zu machen - ich habe nur einen Hex-Editor verwendet.
Man muss erkennen, wo welche Informationen und Werte in den DLLs stecken. Da steckt ja systembeding ein bestimmtes Muster hinter allen Daten.
Hast du einmal das Muster erkannt, musst du noch die Adressen zu den jeweiligen Objekten finden und kannst anfangen, Werte zu ändern.
Auf keinen Fall darfst du irgendwelche Adressen einfügen! Es muss Alles an seinem Platz bleiben - nur Werte dürfen geändert werden.

Hänge mal 2 Scans von meinen Aufzeichnungen hier mit ran.





Gruß
Aweeller


----------

